# HI! My name's Magic! Come check me out!



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2007)

My name is Magic. I'm abuck!I'll be turning two years old on June 6th. (We'll that's thedate my mommy picked out to be my birthday!) I'm a Dutch mix and I'mvery smart. I like to become a daddy and all but I can' t really have arelationship with my other girlfriend cuz she is too busy with kids.I'm in this group thing call 4-H or something with my owner. I like togo to fairs and be shown. It means I'm special! I will post a picturesoon of myself. In my spare time I train for rabbit hopping and justmess around in my hutch. If i don't get what i want I get mad and throwfits. Can someone out there be my girlfriend? Pleeeassee!


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 27, 2007)

I would send Miss Bea your way but the last time I tried to put her in a box - she had a fit.

By the way, my name was almost Magik but mom liked Tiny better...

Look at me..15 or more pounds and she calls me TINY?

Go figure...

Good luck finding a girlfriend - we've got lots of cuties on here.

The BunFather


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 27, 2007)

That is funny Miss Bea. My name is spelt Magic.It's really Magic Star and all. I used to be Velvet Lullaby before Iwas found i was a boy! Lol. Yeah thanks for the luck, tiny! You're 15pounds! I'm only like 4 pounds.


----------



## Coconut (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi, Magic. I am Coconut. I'm a mismarked Dutch doe. Is rabbit hopping fun? My human mommy says I'm going to do it when I'm older, but right now I am too small for the harnesses.


----------



## Haley (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey there Magic! I cant wait to see some pics of you. I love dutch boys, I have two of my own and one that Im fostering (er maybe keeping ). What color dutch are you? My boys are blue tort, tort, and chocolate.


----------



## cleobunny1307 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Magic! I'm Cleo! I am a netherland dwarff! I was wondering if you would like to be my online bunny pal?!?!? message me if u do!


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Jul 24, 2007)

heyy magic!! im trixie and im a girl dwarf:bunny18. I am light gray:rabbithop and my mommy is trying to get money to get me ?spayed?:nonono: soon!!! i 'll be your girlfriend:bunnydance::bunny19:bunnyheart!!!:bunnieskiss
:heartbeat:luv:heartbeat:,
:carrotTrixie:rabbithop


----------

